# barrel vs reining vs cutting vs western saddle



## nrhareiner

There is quite a bit of difference between these type of saddles from the seat to the way the stirrups hang. The height and angle of the horn is different in each saddle do to the type of event and the way you ride in each event.


----------



## Tasia

barrel saddle-cantle is higher up for more security. Lighter wieght. Rounded skirt.
Reining saddle-stirrups are free for more movement and the area where you sit is smoothes for sliding stops and change of postion.
What do you mean for western saddle like a all round?


----------



## Fowl Play

Tasia said:


> barrel saddle-cantle is higher up for more security. Lighter wieght. Rounded skirt.
> Reining saddle-stirrups are free for more movement and the area where you sit is smoothes for sliding stops and change of postion.
> What do you mean for western saddle like a all round?


 
I don't quite know what I mean. I see ads for Western Saddles and I just want to know more. I've been trying all day to see a pictoral with different types of western saddles so I can learn the difference. I was actually trying to figure out which one my daughter inherited and I think I've figured out it's a trail saddle, but I'm curious. I like to learn this stuff, and believe it or not, I'm not finding what I'm looking for on the internet. I could read it 1000 times, but I'll understand a lot more if I see pictures.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Fowl Play said:


> I don't quite know what I mean. I see ads for Western Saddles and I just want to know more. I've been trying all day to see a pictoral with different types of western saddles so I can learn the difference. I was actually trying to figure out which one my daughter inherited and I think I've figured out it's a trail saddle, but I'm curious. I like to learn this stuff, and believe it or not, I'm not finding what I'm looking for on the internet. I could read it 1000 times, but I'll understand a lot more if I see pictures.


I think what you mean by a western saddle is a training saddle? I'm not sure, its just a guess but the saddle my trainer uses is a training saddle and its cut differently and just made differently than other saddles. Ha sorry this probably wasn't much help.


----------



## FGRanch

The main difference between saddle is the seat and leg position. Post a picture of the saddle and we should be able to tell you what kind of saddle it is!


----------



## AQHA13

Here is a pretty good site. Click on a pic. for a brief description. Western Saddle Types


----------



## Fowl Play

AQHA13 said:


> Here is a pretty good site. Click on a pic. for a brief description. Western Saddle Types


Thank you! That is exactly what I was looking for. I think that link wouldn't open at work today because the url looks familiar. Off to learn. I'll see if I can figure out what she inherited, and then I'll post pictures to see if I'm right.


----------

